# New Tortoise Owner - I think they mislabeled the species!



## torinator13 (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi all! I had been looking at a Hermann's Tortoise for so long and went to the pet store to get decorations and substrate for the enclosure I just built while I waited for the exotic pet store to have tortoises back in.

Petco to my surprise had a "Hermann's Tortoise" for sale and I was so exited that I got my tort right then and there. The employee wasn't sure if it was male or female so I just say "him" for now, and estimated the tort to be 1-2 years old - but he wasn't sure since it was only is 2nd day at the store and wasn't familiar with all the animals yet.

I thought it may have been an Eastern Hermann's because of how light the shell is, but the more I look at my little guy I don't think that's the case. I've only had him for 3 days and I plan on keeping him - just want to know exactly what Mediterranean species he is so I can provide the absolute best care.

Attached are pictures! Any help on identification would be really helpful!


----------



## torinator13 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Lyn W (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi and welcome.
I'm not sure but this will help you with his care - temps and and diet etc






The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




tortoiseforum.org





Be careful he doesn't fall off that log and get stuck in between the glass (?) or on his back for any length of time because if he can't right himself he could die.
If you post a full photo of his enclosure you'll get great advice if there are any changes you need to make.


----------



## Ink (Mar 3, 2021)

Can you please post a picture of the plastron the underneath? And tail area too.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 3, 2021)

First thing that popped into my head was "Egyptian." But that can't be right. Let's ask @HermanniChris


----------



## HermanniChris (Mar 3, 2021)

You have an eastern Hermann’s tortoise, no question about it. This color scheme is way more common than many realize. 
you can see more like it on my site:

HermanniHaven.com


----------



## zovick (Mar 3, 2021)

Good eye, Chris.


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 3, 2021)

Looks like he could use some TLC, otherwise, nice looking tort. Lucky find, for both of you.


----------



## torinator13 (Mar 3, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> Hi and welcome.
> I'm not sure but this will help you with his care - temps and and diet etc
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help! The pic of him on the log was at the pet store, his current set up is still getting supplies in but I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## torinator13 (Mar 3, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Looks like he could use some TLC, otherwise, nice looking tort. Lucky find, for both of you.



Yeah, I'm doing a lot of research to get some TLC for him and hopefully help the carapace in better shape! Thanks for the comment


----------



## torinator13 (Mar 3, 2021)

Ink said:


> Can you please post a picture of the plastron the underneath? And tail area too.





HermanniChris said:


> You have an eastern Hermann’s tortoise, no question about it. This color scheme is way more common than many realize.
> you can see more like it on my site:
> 
> HermanniHaven.com



Wow okay, thanks Chris! I have been following your YouTube and Instagram for a few weeks now since I started my tortoise search on what would be a good breed for me. Doing my best to stay educated so my little tort gets the best care!


----------



## HermanniChris (Mar 3, 2021)

Grog said:


> Wow okay, thanks Chris! I have been following your YouTube and Instagram for a few weeks now since I started my tortoise search on what would be a good breed for me. Doing my best to stay educated so my little tort gets the best care!


You got it and thanks for watching the videos!


----------



## torinator13 (Mar 4, 2021)

Ink said:


> Can you please post a picture of the plastron the underneath? And tail area too.


----------



## Ink (Mar 4, 2021)

I think it is a girl. Wait for an expert.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 5, 2021)

I have been involved in keeping tortoises for almost 20 years, and I just don't think any one has a tortoise named Grog, lol, welcome to you. I have a bestie in New Jersey, she'll pop in to say hi


----------



## torinator13 (Mar 5, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> I have been involved in keeping tortoises for almost 20 years, and I just don't think any one has a tortoise named Grog, lol, welcome to you. I have a bestie in New Jersey, she'll pop in to say hi



Hi thank you! I know Grog is a unique name: I saw the word on a billboard pack in September and thought "how cool would that be to name my futuretortoise!" 

I grew up in New Jersey but recently moved to Utah- I love meeting people from my home state though!


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Mar 5, 2021)

Ink said:


> I think it is a girl. Wait for an expert.



Haha... I haven’t had my second cup of coffee yet, and I read this fast. I thought yiu had said :
“ I think it’s a girl. Wait for an egg.”
Hahahaa!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Mar 5, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> I have been involved in keeping tortoises for almost 20 years, and I just don't think any one has a tortoise named Grog, lol, welcome to you. I have a bestie in New Jersey, she'll pop in to say hi



HI ?‍!!!!
I don’t Want to be presumptuous but I THINK I’m the bestie?
(Be careful how you read that..
My grandma never liked us kids always running around.... she used to call us 
“Wee beasties”!! ?)
Yes , you read that right!
Anyway, hello ? welcome!
Glad you’re here!
I will need your advice soon enough....?
Good luck with your beautiful new tortoise!
I am soooo glad you became his/her HERO!
YOU ROCK!! In my book.
The wonderful people on here will steer you 
in the right direction. You are now in good hands!!!! 
Enjoy your little one now.. ?‍??
(I threw in the alien just for fun.) ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Mar 5, 2021)

Grog said:


> Hi thank you! I know Grog is a unique name: I saw the word on a billboard pack in September and thought "how cool would that be to name my futuretortoise!"
> 
> I grew up in New Jersey but recently moved to Utah- I love meeting people from my home state though!



Hello and welcome,
I LOVE the name Grog for your tort!!!!
It’s different!
But you do know “Grog” is a kind of beer in Scotland/England/Ireland..right? 
Used to serve it in mid-evil times...
(Someone please help me with this explanation)..
Anyway, LOVE IT!
Oh... and by the way.... I’m the nut from NJ.
Why move to Utah?
What’s in Utah?
Utah???....REALLY???
Utah?....??..... she must have been real pretty.....?
????


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 5, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hello and welcome,
> I LOVE the name Grog for your tort!!!!
> It’s different!
> But you do know “Grog” is a kind of beer in Scotland/England/Ireland..right?
> ...


Well, I sure as sh*t don't any one else in NJ


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Mar 5, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I sure as sh*t don't any one else in NJ



?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 5, 2021)

Grog said:


> Hi thank you! I know Grog is a unique name: I saw the word on a billboard pack in September and thought "how cool would that be to name my futuretortoise!"
> 
> I grew up in New Jersey but recently moved to Utah- I love meeting people from my home state though!


I'm sure you know this, Grog means drink in ancient times.I was an otr truck diver for a number of years, and 3 of those companies had headquarters in SLC. I have driven around Utah and it is one of my favorites. Would you mind telling what city?


----------



## Jan A (Mar 5, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hello and welcome,
> I LOVE the name Grog for your tort!!!!
> It’s different!
> But you do know “Grog” is a kind of beer in Scotland/England/Ireland..right?
> ...


Lake Powell is what's in Utah, as well as many gorgeous state & national parks with big canyons for hiking, biking, boating, off-roading, river rafting, etc.


----------



## torinator13 (Mar 5, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hello and welcome,
> I LOVE the name Grog for your tort!!!!
> It’s different!
> But you do know “Grog” is a kind of beer in Scotland/England/Ireland..right?
> ...



After I picked Grog I realized it's also a type of old beer in Europe ? but I enjoy beer so it just fit for me overall for the tort's name ?

We moved for my bf's job after finishing college, he's an engineer but the mountains are such an added bonus for skiing and hiking! I'm an active woman and I'll sure miss the shore being so close and the water ice, but I just love the recreational stuff out west! The national parks in Utah and surrounding states are so accessible with just a few hours in the car.


----------



## torinator13 (Mar 5, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> I'm sure you know this, Grog means drink in ancient times.I was an otr truck diver for a number of years, and 3 of those companies had headquarters in SLC. I have driven around Utah and it is one of my favorites. Would you mind telling what city?



I live just north of SLC! It's so beautiful here


----------

